# quick compare at 240mm



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2011)

I recently got a few questions on how the thickness of various knives compare and i thought a picture may clear things up a bit...

Here are a few 240mm gyutos side by side:





Left is gesshin ginga wa, middle is konosuke HD, and right is gesshin ginga western


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's funny. :lol2: I remember the western being slightly thicker but all those look exactly the same.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

The western looks a touch thicker to me towards the spine, by the edge it looks the same as the wa, which seems slightly thinner than the Kono.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2011)

it is worth noting that variances from knife to knife can differ by that much... all of the grinding and shaping is done by hand


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

JBroida said:


> it is worth noting that variances from knife to knife can differ by that much... all of the grinding and shaping is done by hand


 
Very true. All of these are very close and probably could be called exactly the same with the margin of "error" that occurs with hand craftsmanship.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> The western looks a touch thicker to me towards the spine, by the edge it looks the same as the wa, which seems slightly thinner than the Kono.


I think you're just being disagreeable.


----------



## MadMel (Nov 15, 2011)

To me it seems that the western tapers more gradually towards the edge compared to the wa, but the wa looks thinner behind the edge.. Or it might be my eyes playing tricks on me after a long day...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 16, 2011)

Very fun to look at. I noticed that the handle on the Gesshin wa was larger than the Konosuke. Probably more comfortable that way.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 16, 2011)

its all in little details... the handle is also slightly shorter on the gesshin ginga... less hitting the forearm


----------



## TDj (Nov 16, 2011)

this is a fun photo indeed. the shadow/reflection on the gesshin wa- makes it really hard to assess the thickness about halfway between edge and spine. every time i look at it, i come to a different conclusion which has a thinner grind in the middle or at the edge.


----------

